# Bạn muốn chiếc xe của mình luôn an toàn?



## dinhvichinhxac (14/7/19)

Hiện nay ở các thành phố lớn việc mất cắp xe diễn ra một cách phức tạp và nhanh chóng đến bất ngờ. Có nhiều giải pháp để phòng chống và bảo vệ một trong những giải pháp đó là lắp Thiết bị định vị gps cho xe máy để chống trộm xe

Giải pháp chống trộm và quản lý hành trình xe tốt nhất.

Bạn khóa xe 3 lớp nhưng vẫn không an tâm với tình trạng trộm cắp xe ngày càng tinh vi và nguy hiểm?

Bạn giao xe cho con cái nhưng không biết chúng đi học hay đi đua xe?

Bạn giao xe cho chồng nhưng không biết chồng đang đi hay đang dừng đỗ? Ở cơ quan hay ở nơi khác?…

Bạn từng cho bạn mượn xe, cho thuê xe nhưng bạn lo lắng chiếc xe của mình đang được sử dụng như thế nào? Di chuyển hướng nào? Với tốc độ bao nhiêu Km/h

Bạn muốn chiếc xe của mình luôn an toàn?

Bạn cần một giải pháp?

Chúng tôi khuyên bạn nên lắp Thiết bị định vị xe máy giúp chống trộm xe máy hiệu quả.






Thiết bị định vị xe máy cung cấp các Tính năng sau:

    - Giám sát hành trình xe theo thời gian thực như trạng thái xe, tọa độ, vận tốc, hướng di chuyển của xe.
    - Nút nhấn khẩn cấp khi cần sự trợ giúp nhanh hoặc nguy hiểm cho tài xế (bị trộm, cướp xe).
    - Chế độ chống trộm khi xe dừng/nghỉ.
    - Cho phép gọi điện hoặc nhắn tin để tìm xe trong bãi giữ xe.
    - Cho phép người sử dụng tắt máy từ xa qua tin nhắn.
    - Tính năng cảnh báo khi xe chạy quá tốc độ cho phép.
    - Công nghệ Cell ID cho phép định vị xe khi mất GPS.
    - Cho phép cài đặt lên đến 6 số điện thoại gửi về trong trường hợp khẩn cấp.
    - Thiết bị định vị xe máy có khả năng chống thấm nước.
    - Cho phép quản lý, định vị thiết bị qua điện thoại Smart phone.
    - Dễ dàng lắp ráp, không làm thay đổi cấu trúc xe, không cắt dây xe.

*CÔNG TY ĐỊNH VỊ MINI NAM HẢI*


*Hotline: 0978994252 - 0942996855*

Email: *banhang@namhaigps.com*

Website: *dinhvixemaymini.com*


*Tại Miền Bắc:*


➤ Hà Nội: 65B, Ngõ 86 Hào Nam, Đống Đa, HN

➤ Thái Bình: 89 Ngô Thì Nhậm, TP Thái Bình

➤ Nam Định: 162 Nguyễn Tuân, TP Nam Định

➤ Hưng Yên: 418 Nguyễn Văn Linh, TP Hưng Yên

➤ Hà Nam: 160 Trường Chinh, TP Phủ Lý, Hà Nam

➤ Ninh Bình: 161 Đinh Tiên Hoàng, Ninh Bình

➤ Hải Dương: 293 Ngô Quyền, TP Hải Dương

➤ Hải Phòng: 765 Trường Chinh, TP Hải Phòng


*Tại Miền Nam*


➤ Tp Hồ Chí Minh: 256 Phan Huy Ích, Phường 12, Q.Gò Vấp

➤ Đồng Nai: 1186 QL 1K, Biên Hòa, Đồng Nai

➤ Bình Dương: Nguyễn Trãi, Dĩ An, Bình Dương

Chuyển hàng -> Nhận hàng – Thanh toán: Chỉ 1-2 ngày là nhận được hàng

➤ Các Tỉnh thành khác: Gửi hàng COD -> Chuyển hàng -> Nhận hàng – Thanh toán: Chỉ 1-2 ngày là nhận được hàng

*((TẤT CẢ)): ĐỀU LẮP ĐẶT TẬN NƠI - NHANH- GIẤU KÍN - BÍ MẬT*


----------

